# More chuffs for your buck



## Bogstandard (Oct 27, 2007)

A bit of history here. Yesterday I made some inlet and exhaust flanges and did a post on them. I always make a couple of spare blanks (just in case), but because I was so perfect yesterday I didn't need them (if you don't blow your own trumpet, no one else will blow it for you). More about these later.
I was up very early this morning, and being a weekend, I was thinking of ways to really annoy the neighbours without causing me much work, so here it is (fanfare)........

THE ALL METAL REVERBERATING, REVERSE THROW, DOUBLE ACTING EXHAUST AMPLIFIER.

This is a patents to be applied for product, and if you want to build one under licence just send $50 to my offshore account. :lol: 

Anyway enough of this garbage, lets get down to the build.







As you can see, this thing doesn't look much, but it will make your little air run wimpy sounding engines sound like a full blown locomotive (well almost).
Here is the strip down pic, then I will get onto building it.






Right, away we go. 
All measurements I will be giving will be in metric, but near enough in imperial is ok.
As you can see there are only three parts, or two if you want to be lazy.
The tube is a 25mm long, 7mm diameter with a 6mm bore. If you are feeling lazy just drill out a bit of solid and part off so you don't break into the drilling, this will save you having to make a top cap and a bit of soldering. The other bit is the left over flange from yesterday, machined up to form a little spigot that fits the end of the tube, this will aid in soldering up. 
I put 6 x 2.5 holes around the periphery of the tube, just up from where the spigot would reach.
Your exhaust tube should be just above the upper edges of the holes.
Just solder up as shown in the first pic and mount to your engine, or you can just move it around your engines by using a bit of silicone tube.
By playing around with tube lengths and diameters different pitches can be obtained.

May the sound be with you and you annoy your neighbours forever.

John


----------



## 1Kenny (Oct 27, 2007)

More noise. Now we're talking. :lol: 

Thats slick.

Kenny


----------



## Bogstandard (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Kenny,
This little item should take the feeble exhaust puff and turn it into a CHUFF, just like the real thing.
To experiment getting the right sound for your engines, just get a short bit of tube and hold your finger over the end and let the exhaust from the engine blow into it. Shorter and narrower gives high pitch, longer and wider, low pitch. But extremes of either - nothing.

Enjoy

John


----------

